# multi-vitimins with iron



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

does anyone have a problem iwth multi-vitiams, I have used them for yrs but since I found out I had IBS they appear to can IBS-C, can this be true? Also I just purchased Metamucil Smooth Texture Orange flovor to try for the alternating ibs-c/d has anyone used this before. My GI suggested I get it and try it? What do you all think?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I would say for some they can cause stomach upset depending on what is in them. Magnesium can cause diarrhea, calcium carbonate can cause constipation, vitamin C the acid can be a problem and for me even vitamin e caused me diarrhea.Linda


----------

